# Help. Dislocated shoulder.



## Roland (Jan 7, 2003)

One of my students fell on the ice, took his shoulder out from the collar bone, very painful.
Doctors say they can not put it back in, it has to do it by itself, over time. Says he will be out for 6 to 8 weeks. He is in lots of pain.
Any helpful suggestions would be nice.
Thank you.


----------



## Yari (Jan 8, 2003)

That sounds completly wrong.

They should be able to place it, and the muscles and tendeons (don't know if its the right word) should slowey move back again. And that could take 6 - 8 weeks.


Theres a chance if it's not placed back it'll be pulled back( by the muscles and tendeons) wrongly.

If the shoulder joint is in place he should try and use it. Not much ( he probaly cann't do that much). If the pain is so bad that he cann't sleep I'd start off by going to the doctor. Some painkillers are OK, but he shouldn't get too doped ( the pain is a good indication to how much he can use the shoulder).

Then theres the alternativ side. like acupucture or reflexologi.

How bad is it?

/Yari


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 8, 2003)

After having my shoulder pop out many times, a few of them on your training floor, I know what your student is going thru.  It is extremely painful.  The student should  take very warm baths this will allow the muscles to relax a little more and be a little less painful, the student should always sit up erect not slouch.  If they are wearing a sling they should take the arm out every so often so as not to let the muscles become cramped.  Nothing hurts more than a muscle spams when you have a dislocated shoulder.

If possible the student should avoid pain killers, they could end up doing damage to themselves from not being able feel they are about to cause stress on the area.

The last thing I can suggrest is be patient, don't try to rush the recovery.  When they come back to class be mindful of the limitations and dangerous movements that may re-aggrevate the injury.


----------



## Roland (Jan 8, 2003)

He is off the pain killers as of yesterday, tuesday, the injury happened thursday night,
We have told him to se a specialist too, he is only 18, and we think it should be put back as well. He does not like the sling and is using it as little as possible, but he does hunch over a lot so I will tell him not to.
Thank you both again!


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 8, 2003)

I have had a dislocated jaw many times (first time car wreck, now a blow or undue stress on the TM joint will do it)

Dental work and steaks are equally painful- I have found a mild muscle relaxer far more effective than painkillers. Soma, Ultram. All should be used in moderation, but will help the surrounding muscles stay loose as tension will aggravate such an injury. Plus as Rob pointed out, they will not mask the pain from improper use.

I'm glad you are encouraging a second opinion. If I'd had one when I was 20, I'd not be 33 with chronic pain and dental problems. Good luck to your student!


----------



## Roland (Jan 8, 2003)

all this help is great.


----------

